# Trick to Trolling



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

Is there a trick to trolling in really shallow water? Certain place to mount it or do you just keep raising and lowering it?


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

well, there are a bunch of different ways that folks do it. Both mine are set up identical to capt. Hunters: Bow mount minn kota, in the middle, cocked a bit to the side. To ensure that you don't break it off, I lower it and stick a flip flop (sandal) in the closure, so it wont completely lock. That way, if you find a stump or pier piling or shallow water creeps up on you, you just grab the head of the trolling motor and lift. Hunter has a piece of rubber inner tube that keeps his from locking. I got the idea from him. Works like a champ. I slide my flip flop back and forth, to adjust for depth and folks moving from side to side in the boat. Capt Hunter buys props from Minn Kota by the dozen, so he powers right on thru!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I've got mine mounted on one side so when I'm not using it because the water is too shallow it's not in my way. 
But I also have it far enough from the edge it won't hit the dock or any pilings.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm also to one side, but not at an angle. Works well for me. Gonna try the flipflop thing for quick reaction timing.


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

I've been thinking about the same thing zdub, I have a tracker 1648ncs

So really, I have no room to mount it up on the boat whatsoever with my lights etc, I was curious if I could side mount it to the gunnel and still reach the tiller handle.

with the wind and current in my area if would be nice to lock it into forward and just set it on 1 to give me a little break from trying to push pole this boat so much and tire myself out.

unfortunatly, I do not have the pull up kind of TM, I have to hit the little silly "red button" and tilt it, however i generally there is always a deep side of the boat where I plan to gig and could mount it according to where I plan to go i guess.. I'm still up in the air about it.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Man my poling days are far gone. Couldn't hold up to the long nights and docks. Back in the 70's all I did was push pole. Been doing this a long long time.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Terry, I used to use a diasani water bottle. It fit perfectly in the track, and you could slide it back and forward for quick adjusting. Shallow water? Raise the head, take your foot and slide the bottle to the stern. Back in deeper water? Raise the head and push it back to the bow. Quick adjusting.... Till Diasani went green, and started using less plastic and saving the environment, and after about five minutes, the bottle would bust. Just too thin. So now I use a flip flop. I fish barefoot anyway.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Ron, I'm on it.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

bamafan611 said:


> I'm also to one side, but not at an angle. Works well for me. Gonna try the flipflop thing for quick reaction timing.


Man I like the way you have those light's mounted:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

